# Dans "photos" certaines images sont indétronables



## jpa67 (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour - J'ai eu 24 fichiers PDF qu'avec Photoshop j'ai transformé en jpeg, j'ai mis tout cela sur mon Ipad dans PHOTOS, je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait mais en tout cas impossible de les éliminer, la fonction "supprimer" ne s'active pas
Question posée à l'Apple Center de Strasbourg, on me dit que c'est seulement possible à partir du Mac avec lequel ces fichiers ont été glissé sur l'Ipad, je tente de trouver la solution depuis des jours mais en vain
Pour les autres photos dans "PHOTOS" c'est très simple mais ces 24 fichiers c'est super coriace 
Avez-vous déjà eu ce genre de problème ou bien, quelqu'un peut-il me donner la solution ?
Merci et cordialement jpa
.


----------



## jpheon (20 Septembre 2013)

Ces photos ont-elles été mises dans ton iPad par synchronisation avec itune. Je ne vois que cela comme raison.


----------



## jpa67 (20 Septembre 2013)

Non, je les ai mises par glisser-déposer mais je ne sais plus comment
C'est un vrai casse tête, ce qui me surprend aussi c'est qu'à l'Apple Center on me dise que ce n'est qu'à partir de mon Mac que cela est possible,supposons que mon Mac n'existe plus ou en panne alors il n'y aurait plus de solutions ?
Il reste toujours la solution de tout sauvegarder sur mon DD, tout effacer sur l'Ipad et recommencer à zéro mais j'ai tant de choses sur la tablette ...
Il doit y avoir une solution, quelqu'un finira par trouver
@+ jpa


----------

